# Big log score



## Leschj94 (Jul 27, 2017)

So I got permission to remove this walnut log and its HUGE. It's about 8 feet long and kind of a oval at about 24" x 27" in diameter. Never cut up something this big as my lathe has a 22" capacity. Question is how best to cut it up so I get the most out of the log. Do I cut the lengths at the diameter like you normally would do?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 27, 2017)

How fast can you turn? 

Lots of great wood there. I would cut and seal the crotch pieces to dry over time and rough turn as many bowls as I could to let dry out of the rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice score

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2017)

Wonderful prize! Almost can't go wrong with Walnut -- good for turning and flat work. Chuck


----------



## TimR (Jul 27, 2017)

The input from Cody and the videos, esp the first, explain the basic concept making sure you get rid of the pith. That 'pith slab' when done, certainly doesn't go to waste. End up getting two nice quartersawn blanks from it...so don't discard it!! Think about cutting them a generous 3", that way you can let them dry and then trim to a nice 3" peppermill size. 
When you get to crotch, it's all about capturing as much of the flame as you can, without leaving ...you guessed it...the pith.
Cut in lengths a little over what your maximum usable with suggests, to allow for trimming ends to remove checked area if you don't get to it and rough bowl blanks right away.
If you can get the bowl blanks roughed...I like to seal the outside of the bowl, and leave the inside alone. It slows drying that can lead to cracks if conditions not ideal for a 'slow dry'.
That's my $0.02 worth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2017)

When I've gotten long sections like that, I cut off what I can process in a day and reseal the end. I'll keep blanks in heavy plastic bags for a few days or a week before roughing them... that keeps me from having to seal every individual blank.

All the walnut I've gotten has been pretty forgiving. It seems to dry relatively fast without checking as long as the pith is removed.

I don't get a lot of requests for bowls over 14-16", so I rarely cut blanks much bigger than 16-17". Also, keep in mind, a 22" roughout will warp into something that you can't return inboard if you're limited to 22"

Nice score!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice! Looks like your questions have been answered, time to get busy lots of nice crotch material there!


----------



## Leschj94 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks guys, good info



DKMD said:


> I don't get a lot of requests for bowls over 14-16", so I rarely cut blanks much bigger than 16-17". Also, keep in mind, a 22" roughout will warp into something that you can't return inboard if you're limited to 22"


This is good info right here.
I've never actually turned anything at full capacity but totally didn't think about it warping and not being to return it. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> When I've gotten long sections like that, I cut off what I can process in a day and reseal the end. I'll keep blanks in heavy plastic bags for a few days or a week before roughing them... that keeps me from having to seal every individual blank.
> 
> All the walnut I've gotten has been pretty forgiving. It seems to dry relatively fast without checking as long as the pith is removed.
> 
> ...


And truly...even a 12" bowl seems pretty darn big...a 16" bowl would need it's own place setting at our table!

Josh...just a thought...do you have access to a coring tool? That's the kind of size where you're gonna make ALOT of wasted shavings and miss out on 'free' 12" or 8" bowls within the larger piece.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Leschj94 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ugh I wish I had a coring system. It's on my list, but way at the bottom :(


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2017)

Leschj94 said:


> Ugh I wish I had a coring system. It's on my list, but way at the bottom :(


Me too.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 29, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Me too.


Me three...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 29, 2017)

Josh, tell you what I'ma gonna do. You send me that big ass wood, I'll core it, and send you the chips and shavings. I'll keep the bowls for time spent on coring.. Sound like a deal you can't refuse? 

I got some huge Palo Verde last year about this time, and had a McNaughton system borrowed from the Woodcraft store owner here in Tucson. I cored and cored. Must have cored about 40 large bowls. Still have about 10-15 left to finish turning. Most were over 12 and several upwards of 18". I needed a corer to core over 20", so I made one. It's still a virgin, awaiting the right piece of wood to break it in. it should do over 28" if my calculations are correct. ...... .. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 31, 2017)

Me four but I need to find me a new lathe or it wouldn't do me any good.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 1, 2017)

Lots of opportunity there!
Since it's just me doing this at home, I logs into sizes that I can manage--no more than 36" long or so (that way I can use a dolly). Anchorseal the ends and keep'em off the ground--usually roll/stack them on treated posts. Then I'm free to cut into slabs whenever I'm ready. With really nice figured stuff, I try to core those so those don't go to waste---got no use for pretty shavings.


----------

